# Entities im JSF/GUI-Layer, Frage zu 3-Layer-Model



## eagle1985 (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

versuch mich gerade ein wenig mit JEE.
Sind an der UNI dabei als Übungsprojekt einen Webshop mit JEE 6 zu erstellen.

Dabei greife ich mit JPA auf eine MySQL-DB zu.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, wie nutzte ich Daten einer Entitiy im GUI-Layer?
Konkret will ich den Inhalt des Shops in einer JSF-Webseite ausgeben.
Ich habe hier ein Shop-Bean welches die Methode getAllItems() hat und eine Liste mit den Items welche der Shop verkauft zurückgeben soll.
Kapsle ich die Daten in ein eigenes Objekt des Business-Layer oder kann ich diese einfach durchreichen?

Weill nach dem Layer-Prinzip, sollten ja nur Klassen aus der direkt nachfolgenden Schicht verwendet werden oder habe ich hier was falsch verstanden?

Wie macht löst ihr das normalerweise?


----------



## eagle1985 (31. Okt 2011)

niemand einen vorschlag hierzu?


----------



## gman (1. Nov 2011)

Das ist eine Frage auf die es keine richtige Anwort gibt. Die einen machen es so (Kapselung der Entities in Business-Layer-Objekte) die
anderen reichen die Entity-Klassen bis an die View durch.
Das wichtigste an dem Schichten-Modell ist ja das man in der View keine Zugriffe auf die Technik der Datenbankschicht hat. Damit
meine ich konkret den technischen Teil (Sessions, usw.). Die Entity-Klassen sind ja einfache POJOs deren Annotationen man ja
auch ignorieren kann. Insofern ist es keine absolute Totsünde die in der View zu benutzen.


----------

